# Tappan 11/1/11



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well fished overpass today not even a bite,no saugeye caught by anyone in days there from what I hear. Gave up on the flats after many days getting :S. decided to see what if anything was goin on at clendening. NOt a soul at either bridge on 799. Finally picked up one small bass by smaller overpass. Ran into another fisherman there. said he gave up on eyes....going for crappie. NOt too many years back u couldn't find a spot to fish on either of the 2 bridges there.... now there empty.....Oh where did the saugeye go! did we keep them all? the state not stock'n appropriately. I have yet to cetch a single dink this year. The small ones ive thrown back were 16 and 17 inches.well i guess im just getting frustrated along with quite a few others im seeing, NOrmally ive caught between 100 to 200 eyes starting at the end of september thru october and missed way more. THis year I've kept 12 and caught 16 and lost half a dozen I know from seeing them that they were eyes. well maybe its just me and the people i see at tappan that r missin the eyes there....r u getting them at tappan just curious.
Brian


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had a tough year to. Tried Tappan Last week one nite, caught 1 bass and no saugeye. I mainly fish atwood in the summer, and did not catch near the numbers this year as other years. I noticed to that I did not catch many dinks, and had to wonder if last years stocking did not survive well, or..Atwood was flooded this spring, maybe a lot went out through the dam when they were letting the flood waters out. Back in 2008 Atwood was also flooded in the spring, and it was a down year, but not a bad as this year.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

It is my understanding that the stocking at Atwood was in area of 50,000 the last two years versus 200,000 to 300,000. I live here and can tell the saugeye bite is bad this year. Also if the stocking is true the next 2-3 years will be off also. Time to move to another lake for saugeye. Hopefully the size limit on both saugeye and crappie will help in the future.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Three trips to tappan no eyes caught 15 bass one evening most small one 17 inch lm all on vibees and swim baits. The other two trips a few small bass and a couple crappie.


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess im just one of those guys who spends hundreds of hours at the lake this time of year and have grown accustomed to it paying off in lots of fish....guess ill just keep pound'n the banks till I find them or convince myself there no longer there......never know maybe the rivers will start producing somethin other than muddy water
Brian


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

hewhofishes68 said:


> NOt too many years back u couldn't find a spot to fish on either of the 2 bridges there.... now there empty.


Wait till they start lowering the lakes. They will come! Both of them (fish and fisherman)!!!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with Muskarp. after the 15th the shad will be sucked through the bridges. Don't believe most of those guys out there, they don't want you there. A 10 plus lber was weigh at Cripple Creek day before yesterday.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've never fished for them this late in the year. I'm reading a lot about suspending jerkbaits. So im assuming they come up off the bottom ? I was thinking about trolling worm harnesses once they drop the water. Do u think this will do me any good? I have a little Jon boat so I can launch even if the ramps are unusable


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

willybo21, I think the saugeye are more tuned into the shad this time of yr then anything else swimming in the lake. Thats not to say a harness woulndnt work. But if I had to use a harness this time of yr i would go single hook small blade and a big minnow or chub,during the day. Some other good methods this time of yr from a boat would be jigging jignminnow and vibes. Then at dark maybe trolling some shad style baits on shallow flats or stickbaits. Pay alot of attention to where the baitfish are and the saugeye will be close by!

Sucks tappen is down there where some great reports last couple of yrs for there.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

150,000 saugeye were released in atwood in the spring.


----------

